# another squirrel



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

This one i shot at my house, not my moms. This girl(squirrel) was chewing my my cloths line reel, i was out with my blowgun for chipmunks and saw about 4 squirrels come it too the bird feeder while she sat there munching away. The others saw me while i attempted to sneak up on her, but i ended up not getting a shot.
I retreated back inside to get the benjamin sheridan in .177 cal and put in a gamo raptor pellet, i looked out the back window and saw her sitting there again chew on the reel. i shot threw the vitals and bouncing up into the spine 
:sniper: , longest death after shot for me(10secs). She now sits in my freezer with the other one and awaiting to be eaten next weekend with the deer hunting camp.(muzzleloader opens!)


----------

